# Bin ich zu groß für 20zoll ?



## superbikeralt (16. März 2008)

ich bin dabei mir mal wieder ein Einsteiger BMX zu besorgen,es ist schon etliche Jahre her das ich auf sonem Teil gesessen habe.Jetzt bin ich ca 1,94 Groß und 85 kg schwer.Bin ich zu Schwer-zu Groß?Ich hatte mir das SUBROSA Letum Street ausgesucht,ist das was,oder bricht das zusammen?Oder sollte ich das vorhaben aufgeben?Ich bin jetzt mal mit sohnemans gefahren ein wethepeople nova 18 zoll!!  das sieht aus wie aufe Kirmes!wenn ich damit fahre,aber macht Spaß! Übrigens fahre ich im moment nen CC Bike aber so recht is das auch nix is eher langweilig.Jetzt hab ich die Qual der wahl BMX 20 zoll ,oder 24Zoll Dirt keine Ahnung was meint ihr?   Gruß Stefan


----------



## WaldChiller (16. März 2008)

Holl dir 21 Zoll TT BMX und 8 zoll Lenker des is GEIEL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (16. März 2008)

geht eigentlich beides. also entweder ein bmx oder ein 24''starrgabel bike.

wenn du nur dirten/racen willst, kannst du ruhig zum 24'' bike greifen. wenn du allerdings streeten willst, ist ein bmx klar die bessere wahl.
ich bin selbst ca 1,90m groß und komme gut damit zurecht, würde dir auf jeden fall ein längeres oberrohr empfehlen (ab 20,7 aufwärts...), dann noch einen lenker mit über 7,5'' rise.


----------



## Lizard.King (16. März 2008)

ach ******** der bayer war 1min schneller


----------



## superbikeralt (16. März 2008)

na ich würd mich jetztmal fürn BMX entscheiden  gibts denn so übergrößen als komplettbike zu kaufen oder muß ich mir alles zusammensuchen?und eins selberbauen?


----------



## gmozi (16. März 2008)

Das sind ja keine Übergrößen ... ist halt recht normal für große Fahrer. Bist ja sicher nicht der einzige über 1,90 der BMX fährt. Meist kann man bei kompletträdern die Oberrohrläge auswählen beim Kauf.

Ansonsten in nem geeigneten Shop nen Komplettrad mit 21er TT durch nen höheren Lenker updaten lassen. Nen GUTER Shop macht sowas!


----------



## superbikeralt (16. März 2008)

oke werde bei meinem Shop ma fragen was ein upgrade kostet,wäre den das SUBROSA Letum Street brauchbar?


----------



## superbikeralt (16. März 2008)

öm das rohr bei dem SUBROSA Letum Street  is 20,5


----------



## DD_Dirtzzz (16. März 2008)

www.bergrausch-bikes.de
        da gibts tolle


----------



## l0st (16. März 2008)

20.5 ist bisschen kurz.


----------



## RISE (16. März 2008)

Alles unter 21" ist fÃ¼r den Einsatzbereich wirklich sehr kurz. 
Es gibt einige KomplettrÃ¤der (Verde, WTP Phoenix,KHE) mit 21" OberrohrlÃ¤nge, allerdings fangen die preislich erst ab 700â¬ an. 
Am besten du kontaktierst mal einen guten Shop. Evtl. kÃ¶nnen dir die den Rahmen gegen einen lÃ¤ngeren tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (16. März 2008)

Oder das eastern bikes jane das liegt bei 500â¬ hat ne 21TT und einen Lenker mit 8" rise


----------



## superbikeralt (16. März 2008)

aber das eastern jane ist doch nen Flatland!?vom preis geht ja,geht das auch für Street oder Dirt?


----------



## Hertener (16. März 2008)

superbikeralt schrieb:


> aber das eastern jane ist doch nen Flatland!?


Wo hast Du das denn her?


----------



## superbikeralt (16. März 2008)

ne hatte wohl zuviel Bier getrunken,aber wie wärs mit diesem hier:http://www.bmxer.de/shop/start.htm?main.htm


----------



## MasterOfBMX (16. März 2008)

superbikeralt schrieb:


> aber das eastern jane ist doch nen Flatland!?vom preis geht ja,geht das auch für Street oder Dirt?



Nein ist es nicht  
Nimm einfach wie gesagt ein Komplettrad mit 21'' Oberrohr, und einem 8'' hohen Lenker. Da kommt eigentlich nur das Eastern Jane für 500 irgendwas in Frage.


----------



## Hertener (16. März 2008)

Welchem?
Dem hier:http://www.bmxer.de/shop/start.htm?..._Bikes_Jane_Atom_Series_BMX_Bike_2008_rot.htm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superbikeralt (16. März 2008)

ja genau das meinte ich ,werde mal schauen ob ich darüber was im net finde ansonsten ist es sogut wie bestellt


----------



## RISE (16. März 2008)

Wenn das ungefähr dein Budget ist, dann ist das Jane sehr gut für den Preis.


----------



## DD_Dirtzzz (17. März 2008)

wird nicht lange halten


----------



## MasterOfBMX (17. März 2008)

wieso denn ? ein kumpel fährt n jane von 2007, hält gut.
er verkauft den rahmen übrigens. (schwarz, 21'' oberrohr)


----------



## ZoMa (17. März 2008)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht
> Nimm einfach wie gesagt ein Komplettrad mit 21'' Oberrohr, und einem 8'' hohen Lenker. Da kommt eigentlich nur das Eastern Jane für 500 irgendwas in Frage.



Ja genau, 21er TT und 8" Lenker zum Flatten.. für Basketballer > 2,50m?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (17. März 2008)

ZoMa schrieb:


> Ja genau, 21er TT und 8" Lenker zum Flatten.. für Basketballer > 2,50m?



wo stehtn dass er flatland fahren will ??


----------



## RISE (17. März 2008)

Zoma präsentiert nur eine andere Interpretationsmöglichkeit.


----------



## superbikeralt (30. März 2008)

hi leutz ,leider war das Eastern  Jane nicht lieferbar!hab jetzt zum testen ein DK Six Pack2008 besorgt, ist allerdings nur 20,5 Oberrohr hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit?Ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden mit dem Teil.Übrigens hab ich mich auch schon auf Fresse gelegt,ich denk das lag am kurzen Rahmen.Hat jemand  noch nen gebrauchten 21 oder größer?   gruß Stefan


----------



## lennarth (30. März 2008)

also dass du auf die fresse geflogen bist lag sicher nicht am kurzen oberrohr
das gehört einfach dazu..


----------



## Hertener (30. März 2008)

> Übrigens hab ich mich auch schon auf Fresse gelegt,ich denk das lag am kurzen Rahmen.


Bei mir liegt das immer am Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (30. März 2008)

^^ DAS muss es sein!! Dann lag es bei mir auch am Wetter, dass ich neulich beim seitlichen Bunny nen Paar Stufen hoch voll auf den Arsch gefallen bin 

Ach ja .. so nebenbei mal noch gefragt. Mein Freundin ist 1,65m "groß" ... das Bike was sie im Moment hat ist *imo* einfach zu lang ( meine das hat nen 21er TT ). Auch wenn sie sich nun schon etwas dran gewöhnt hat, würde es doch eher Sinn machen nen kürzeren Rahmen zu nehmen, oder? Würden den halt umsonst bekommen und lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach doch ganz klar.


----------



## RISE (30. März 2008)

Jap, würde ich schon sagen. Bei 1.65 würde ich aus persönlichen Geschmack maximal einen 20" Rahmen nehmen, eher noch 19.75" (sofern erhältlich).


----------



## MasterOfBMX (30. März 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Jap, würde ich schon sagen. Bei 1.65 würde ich aus persönlichen Geschmack maximal einen 20" Rahmen nehmen, eher noch 19.75" (sofern erhältlich).



ich bin 1,66 und fahr 20,5'' + kurzen vorbau, passt perfekt


----------



## RISE (30. März 2008)

Ich bin 1.81 und fahre auch 20,5. Passt auch perfekt.


----------



## bmx1983 (1. April 2008)

2,01m groß und 21,25 rahmenlänge 
funzt wunderbar


----------



## superbikeralt (2. April 2008)

bmx1983 schrieb:


> 2,01m groß und 21,25 rahmenlänge
> funzt wunderbar


haste da mal nen Foto von? von den Bike mein ich natürlich.


----------



## alöx (2. April 2008)

Müsste das hier sein...


----------



## superbikeralt (2. April 2008)

jo schaut gut aus,wie lang ist denn dein Oberrohr? (cm)


----------



## Son (2. April 2008)

bmx1983 schrieb:


> 2,01m groß und *21,25 rahmenlänge*
> funzt wunderbar



1" = 2,54cm
21,25" = 53,975cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

